

Google teams with Disney to make intergalactic cartoon to inspire kids to code - baristaGeek
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/google-teams-disney-make-intergalactic-cartoon-inspire-kids-code/

======
r109
I'm in my late 20's and kind of excited about this... Wait, OLIVIA MUNN!?
Sold.

